# Rolling Road Day @ AMD Essex 1st Feb 2015



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

The club I help run for the Ford Puma has organised a rolling road day at AMD for Sunday 1st February.



grayfox said:


> *Place*
> 
> AmD
> Unit 6, Cliffside Trade Park
> ...


We've got 10 people signed up already, so it's going ahead, but more so we can get a BBQ would be good. 8)

http://www.projectpuma.com/viewtopic.php?f=171&t=26615

If anyone here is interested in joining us, you're absolutely more than welcome. It doesn't matter what car you've got either. Just post and let me know if you're interested, and can definitely make it, and I'll let Neil know.

Ford Puma x 8 (provisional
E46 M3
Focus ST
Honda Integra DC2 Type R
MGZS Turbo
Peugeot 206GTi
_plus a couple more to confirm what car they're bringing_

Cherie : MK1 TT225
Jamie V6 : MK2 TTRS Roadster
Jamie-V6 : Integra DC5 Type R
CityBoyAsh : MK2 TTRS
Andre - TTS
Jamelle - S3 8P
rampo - MK2 TTRS
m0rph_TTR - MK1 TT225 Roadster
Nighthawk - Mk2 2.0Turbo S-Tronic


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

Is this still happening?????????????????????????????

Ill bring my car and my friend wants to bring his fresh import??

Cheers


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep, definitely still happening! I've lost track of what others cars are going to be there, pumas obviously, but there's a few others, including my TT, and my other half's E46 M3.

What's the import?


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

cherie said:


> The club I help run for the Ford Puma has organised a rolling road day at AMD for Sunday 1st February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there cherie interested in coming!


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

If you're definitely going to come along, and not just say you will and don't turn up, then I'll let the organiser know to update the numbers.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes I deffo want to come


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll add you to the list.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I've updated the first post with some of the cars that have been confirmed. Plus this post bumps the thread..


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Ive got a TTRS Now Cherriie.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Defo attending, My friend has a Honda Integra DC5 Type R.

RSadam also mentioned attending?? if he wants to pop up lol


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi cherrie I'm bringing two friends with me 
Andre - TTS
Jamelle - S3 8P


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

ill pop down in my ttrs


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheers guys, looks like it's going to be a good turnout. Need a few more MK1 TT though! :lol:


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you add me to the list also please 

MK1 TT Roadster (225)


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Whoo, another MK1! :lol:

And if we're definite on these numbers, the free barbeque! :lol:


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a free BBQ


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

We'll need something to keep us warm on the day if this cold weather continues!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

ill pop down for a watch and a chat with everyone  wont roll tho as I only did it about a month ago don't wana stress the old girl out !


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rs adam said:


> ill pop down for a watch and a chat with everyone  wont roll tho as I only did it about a month ago don't wana stress the old girl out !


Surprised your fuel has not gone mouldy, the poor girl does not get driven!!! Can you pop over the Saturday before so we can fit them decats?????


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I know mate been spending my money on toys for it  yeah mate that's fine


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like to come along to this. I have a Mk2 TT 2007 2.0TFSI and I've never had it on a rolling road following a bunch of Mods so would be interested to know what it's putting out. 

James


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

No problem mate. Always good to see what effects mods have had. 

Mine's completely standard though, so I'm mostly just going for the day out!


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Only four days left to make your mind up if you're debating tagging along!

Unfortunately, I have to pass on the news hat there won't be a barbeque. Although we've got more than enough people saying they will come, they're saying that because were a little unsure of exact numbers due to friends of friends, not deposits taken etc,) they don't want to buy the food in, and have an extra person on site if there's a possibility that there won't be enough people there. :?

As has been suggested though, there are plenty of local eateries, including Ikea if hotdogs or meatballs are your thing! :lol: I'm sure there will be people willing to take note of a few orders, and do a lunch runs.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I could possibly be up for this but I have a concern, my roadster only has 900 miles on it at the mo so unsure if it's run in enough for a flogging on the RR.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't, the engine hasn't had anywhere near enough time to be run in.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

cherie said:


> Personally I wouldn't, the engine hasn't had anywhere near enough time to be run in.


Pretty much what I was thinking, maybe next year then. :wink:


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

depending on what time i finish work i might pop over

nick.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

See you in the morning guys!


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry guys/gals I`m not going to make it, been in from work about 20 mins, as apposed to 6 hours ago which is when I should have got home!,

Unfortunately work pays the bills!, so will catch you all on the next event.

Look forward to some pics and some power graphs 

 

off to bed! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry you couldn't make it Morph, but that's for letting me know. And a huge thanks to Nighthawk for being the only other TT to actually run. :lol:

I don't know what happened to the rest of you, but it was good job we weren't relying on you for the barbeque. :evil:

Anyway, mine made 222.4 bhp on its second run, which is pretty much spot on for a standard TT. Very nice to know she's exactly where she's meant to be, and gives me a good base if I do decide to do any mods.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

I turned up and nobody was there lol


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

What time did you get there? It started at 9am, as stated in the first post, and we were all done (including a look around the BTCC Focus) and left at about noon.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

About 2


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry mate. :? We only had 15 cars actually run in total, so we would have needed at least that many again to still be there by 2pm.


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Cherie,

Good to meet you and your other half and nice to meet some of the guys from from Project Puma. Thanks for organising this session, it was really useful. Glad to know what I'm actually running BHP wise (270) which is pretty good for my 2.0tfsi. Need more power!!!

Talked to AMD about re-mapping my DSG software to remove the kickdown etc so might have a trip back there soon to get that done. (Then buy a new turbo, Stage 3 remap, New suspension, racing seats, New diff, etc, etc, ££££££££...... :roll: )

Cheers,

James


----------

